
Firing mods and stealing content: Stack Exchange cooperating with community? - aaronchall
https://meta.stackexchange.com/q/333965/239121
======
Nextgrid
This combined with the new CEO and the previous issue regarding third-party
ads fingerprinting users most likely means they're circling the drain and are
desperately trying to save the ship.

It's a shame as I feel they had a decent shot at profit with Careers/Jobs as
well as running their own developer-focused ad network with vetted ads and no
tracking.

